# Vizslas and coyotes?



## newpuppy21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi I'm just wondering if any Vizsla owners have had experiences with attacks or encounters involving coyotes and Vizslas. We are in the early stages of planning a possible move to Arizona. I've read a lot about coyotes in residental areas there, easily jumping 6 ft backyard fences to kill small dogs etc. 

I'm hoping the danger is mainly to small dogs but I'm still worried for my new pup. He would love to play in the backyard with our lab. Obviously not at night but I was planning to leave them alone out there together a few hours a day when the weather is nice.

I don't know much about Vizslas yet. Would a full grown male be able to fight off a coyote? I'm hoping coyotes wouldn't mess with 2 medium/large dogs? Or also if I take them out hiking, I'd be worried. My lab is really submissive but I'd like to think she would fight back if needed and the Vizsla is still a baby but he'll probably be full grown when and if we move. Anyone had to deal with something like this?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/young-coyote-teaches-vizsla.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/01/coming-up-to-coyote-pack-during-evening.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/in-company-of-wolves.html

We have come across dozens of coyotes over the last few years. We do a lot of walking in the hills. Evening and first light are when coyotes are most active. Spring time when the females have their litters and protect their dens are the most dangerous times. The coyotes will protect the den. My experience is that a lone coyote and a healthy Vizsla will be even. The Vizsla is stronger but the coyote is faster. A coyotes mouth is actually quite small. 

Cats and small dogs might be food, but a Vizsla is only a threat as a threatening predator. 

As your pups get older, have them wear a electric collar to convince them that coyotes are not to be played with. Coyotes hunt in packs.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/01/simon-vizsla-learning-about-training.html

I think in many parts of Arizona you may "take out" a coyote if it is endangering your dog.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/texas-gov-sends-message-to-wily-coyotes.html

You'll be fine. A great read is: "Merle's Door " about a man and his relationship with his dog in the wilds of Wyoming.

Have fun. 

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh what part of Arizona?? I live just outside of Apache Junction (south east of Phoenix) in Superstition Mountain. Our Vizsla, Sophie, is a 14 month spayed female who we have had since she was 9 weeks. We have lots of coyotes in the area but none have ever come after her in the back yard while she is there. I do not really leave her totally unattended as one of us is around. We have come across them on our walks but she is on leash cause there have been cases of packs (5-10) luring dogs away and then attacking. Sophie is great on leash though and when we see them she is at attention but otherwise they leave her alone and she leaves them alone. It would be fun if you come to this area to get together. Sophie sure loves to play  Good luck on your move!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Coyotes are neighbors in many, many places now. Urban & suburban included.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I doubt we'd have numbers like AZ or CA, but we've got some Coyotes in our city. I had heard about them when we first got Mischa, and finally saw one this summer while driving by a large park that connects to our favourite off-leash spot. 
For those familiar with Toronto, we saw the Coyote crossing Leslie st., just north of Eglinton ave. 

Are guns allowed in these spots where you guys see them, and would it be legal to shoot one if it were attacking your dog...or even if it weren't?

I've driven through Northern Arizona. It is absolutely beautiful. Haven't been to Cali, but I'm sure it's just as breathtaking.
I would be pretty upset if I could not feel safe having my V running around through the mountains with me.


----------



## newpuppy21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. Sounds like I don't have to worry too much as long as I keep a close eye on the pups. My hubby will definitely be buying a gun if we move to AZ. We will take all precautions needed to protect our family. Hoping coyotes just won't mess with our dogs. I've heard of coyote rollers to put on top of the fence and I may look into doing that. We only allow the dogs off lease at a dog park usually or in a fenced backyard. 

@labar349: We are looking into the Surprise area mainly but haven't ruled out other suburbs like Gilbert, Chandler etc. How does your dog do in the heat? I'm hoping the short coat will help somewhat? How long have you lived in the area, do you like it?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We live in New England, and there are plenty of coyotes out in the woods, just really don't run into them that often. About a month ago, my fiance was walking with our V. Sophie in the woods nearby our house when he noticed Sophie all of a sudden slowed down and started intensely sniffing the air. The fur on her back stood up, she was extremely wary, continued to sniff the air and kept walking right next to him. My fiance couldn't understand what the **** was going on until he saw a coyote go off in the woods away from them. Sophie never showed any fear, never left his side even after they watched the coyote disappear deep into the woods. Because our Sophie is a bit on a timid side, we always wondered what would happen if she ever run into a coyote. Well, we found out and were very pleased!  


*labar349*, HI to your Sophie from my Sophie! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no coyotes here in the UK, but as a keen salmon fisherman and intending to take Ruby fishing with me, I was a little concerned about what I saw on the river this season,,,,,,,don't get me wrong, the sighting of otters returning is wonderful, just wondering if Rubes and otters will show each other mutual respect, sorry if it seems I've hi-jacked the thread, and sorry for the poor quality pic as my mobile (cell) phone was all I had on me


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm reviving this old thread as coyotes have been spotted in our area FREQUENTLY over the past 2 weeks. Apparently this is their mating season and they tend to be more active. 2 dogs dead and 2 deer dead. I've been carrying a whistle and tennis balls on my evening walks with Pippa. We ran into what I think was a coyote yesterday on a walk in the woods. Pippa saw it before I did - fur standing up, sniffing the air, and growled. It looked like a 'yote or a fox (I was too far for a better visual) and I called her right back to me and we turned tail and headed out of the woods with me waving my arms and acting like a maniac the whole way out to make sure it didn't follow. 

Just wondering...Pippa is only 38 pounds. I'm assuming that's a size that still looks like prey. What else should I be doing to keep her safe?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*pippa31*, same here in my backyard! ;D The cat has been under house arrest and hates us! I've had two coyotes feasting on something in the woods right in my backyard for the past two weeks. First there was one, and then there were two.... and they have stayed there. Did a stroll around the neighborhood, but I haven't heard about any attacks or anyone in danger. I called the wildlife management, and they said there isn't really anything they can do, unless the coyotes attack. We just make a lot of noise to scare them away, and Sophie barks at them. Fortunately she doesn't want to chase them : I think I'm even getting used to them because last Friday I came home, put my boots on, stared out the porch door, and there was one... walked out the door with Sophie and drove to the woods for our daily walk. No "oh-my-gosh-I-have-a-coyote-in-my-backyard"  

I think Pippa is fine - they tend to go for smaller dogs. However, you never know how hungry they are! So, I'd just carry something with me - air horn, baseball bat, pepper spray, etc. 

Here are some pictures. There is one with both of them, but kinda hard to spot. They do look cute!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This is a concern in my area as well. I have heard they will send out a single coyote to lure a dog to the pack (even being smart enough to send out a female in heat). 

The biggest thing for us is making sure Oso has a bulletproof stay and recall. That he will come back no matter what. He doesn't have this, but I think that is huge in protecting them. Oso is 38 pounds too and I think usually that's too big, but we have heard of attacks of even a german shepard. 

Another thing is that I am avoiding taking him out in the early morning or dusk when they are hunting. The chances of Oso running into one in the day when they aren't hunting seems a lot less likely.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.apetsblog.com/pets-journal/coydog-coyote-dog-hybrid.htm

As spring approaches the females and the males will guard the den of a free running Vizsla in the hills if it gets too close. This is where they are not hungry but guarding. It doesn't matter the size of the dog in this case. Nature's protective instincts kick in.
Early morning and dusk are hunting times and once the coyote pups are born the mother has little time away to hunt.

Interesting article above about how coyotes and dogs are different.

Two dogs are better than one. We have been actually surrounded by three coyotes on a remote trail. They stationed themselves about 30 yards away at three points of a triangle around us. I kept the dogs close to me. When another group of hikers came by we joined them. A bit nerve racking.

Don't underestimate these survivalist.

RBD


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I live in the midwest, about 20mis from St. Louis, in a small town and coyotes are pretty bad. I found this surprising!! I was warned by the neighbor and a friend who is the police chief not let jack out at night by himself during the spring and summer. Last year the numbers were up for coyotes sighting and they think this year will grow too. The neighbor next to me says that he has seen coyotes on his back porch numerous of times. Jack is an inside dog, but I do let him outside on his own when its nice and when it snows (he LOVES the snow!) 

I do go walking with Jack in the evenings, so if I was to come across a coyote (alone or in a pack) what should I do?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The is a post from a hunting forum that I'm a member of. I copied the part of the coyote charging the vizsla. This is the link to the whole story along with pictures for the ones that would like to read all the details.
http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1413019/1

Mid day I crossed to the part of our lease that is over the creek to see if I could find my Turkey. I found three of them in the distance across a field. I sat Blaze a few feet behind me in a low spot and I started calling to try and draw them to my side of the field. I was ignored at first, so I stepped it up with some loud aggressive calling. The birds were finally working towards me, but suddenly stopped and looked agitated. I was well hidden so my first thought was that Blaze was being a bad girl and had run off into the field. Now this is as I used to say when I rode bulls and things got wild "things got western!". I turned to see if Blaze was still there. She was, but there was a Coyote running full out towards her. No hint of stopping and closing fast. Shocked to see this I spin on around with the shotgun and stop it with a load of #5 hevi shot. It cartwheels but turns to the field despite a broken leg. Blaze knowing her job this day as a Turkey catch dog, does what she thinks she is supposed to do and charges the Coyote. Me yelling Whoa of course. The Coyote with teeth showing turns to make a stand, but I finish things with another shot before Blaze has a chance to connect. All I can figure is the Yote thought Blaze had a Turkey or just did not want to share the kill opportunity with another predator. Will never know, but I did notice the Coyote was a little mangy and unhealthy looking. To attack in the middle of the day like that, it must have been really hungry


----------



## Mandobizar (Dec 20, 2011)

I live in Goodyear,AZ and I've seen single and packs of coyotes come down from the Estrella Mountains (that are about 10 minutes from where Im at). I would definently be cautions to let my Laika wonder around the Estrella hiking trails alone. Although I have never heard of any attacks on pets, you never know.
@ newpuppy21-> Surprise isn't too far from Goodyear and Chandler, Gilbert are about 45 min away. I lived in Mesa for about a year and really liked neighboring Chandler, Gilbert alot. Nice areas. Our pup is almost 16 weeks old and would love a Vizsla play mate.
@ labar349-> Apache Junction is about 1 hour from Goodyear. Havn't been up there since 2008 when I ran a half marathon up in that area. Good hiking spots. We should get together some time. Our Laika needs more socialization.


----------

